# Launch control?



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

Hei I'm newbie, I just curious about launc control addition.
Is it enable to add launch control function into cruze from aftermarket ECU? 
Example: dastek unichip Q or Q +
my cruze is actually 1,8 LT AT transmission


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's called power-braking. With the transmission in D, get the RPM up to about 2500 RPM with one foot hard on the brakes. Then release the brakes while mashing the gas. That's as close as you'll get.


----------



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

but how about launch control that unichip offers in it setting?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're looking for more power, take a look at the Trifecta tune. Aftermarket ECUs are generally not a good idea.


----------



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks guys, but why aftermarket ECUs not a good idea? I'm newbie. LOl so I got a lot of question in my head.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

You can't change the max launch RPM on an automatic via computer tuning. You need to get a different torque converter that locks up later. Launch Control is something we are looking at developing but it would only work on the manual trans cars.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Aftermarket piggyback ECU's are a good idea on a fairly simple car, not on a complex beast like the Cruze. This ECU is "smart" enough to figure out the incorrect signal input and compensate for it. 

It's better to find a tuner local to you, or just power-brake on those occasions when you want to launch hard.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

And don't power-brake for more than 3-5 seconds. It's very bad for the transmission and can quickly overheat the torque converter.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

You can't power brake with this car, or most recent GM products, at least not with mine. If your foot is on the gas and brake at the same time RPM's wil only go up a couple hundred rpms with 0 boost.


----------



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks guys. I've modified the exhaust system on my cruze. But I havent increase the engine compression. How about that? Do I need to increase my compression?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Increase compression?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Bokcun said:


> thanks guys. I've modified the exhaust system on my cruze. But I havent increase the engine compression. How about that? Do I need to increase my compression?


So..........you planning on taking your car to the drag strip?????


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Look at the throttle pedal. Now push it as hard as you can.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I can cut the head if you want to up the compression lol. To each there own is what they say but in this car it really Isn't worth it keep your good gas mileage and get something better to play with.


----------



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

In my place (Indonesia) there's still lack of racing accessories for cruze. 
But, there's one popular engine modification specialist. They suggest me to do some porting n polish, and do some work in the head cylinder to increase the horse power.
Still thinking about it, coz if I decide to do that then the fuel consumption is horrible I think.


----------



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> I can cut the head if you want to up the compression lol. To each there own is what they say but in this car it really Isn't worth it keep your good gas mileage and get something better to play with.


Do you have any Idea what kind of addition for my cruze? beside cutting the head etc. coz it's extreme I think. hahhaa
I've modified the exhaust system and replace the air filter, with K&N replacement.


----------



## Bokcun (Jun 25, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> So..........you planning on taking your car to the drag strip?????


No lah hahhaa, I just want to increase the power, just for the street use. Automatic is kinda slow -__-"


----------



## Robbyjarm (May 28, 2014)

I always come onto this website looking for good information, but always feel like I already know what I find.

If you want to launch, replacement ECU's or chips will be useless as the PCM will work around them. The only option right now for the Automatic transmissions is a brakestand. You will need to turn off traction control for this to work correctly as the torque converter is limited with the traction control on. You will notice this if you try to brakestand with the traction control on you will only reach 1500 rpm with no boost. With traction control off you are able to launch at 2500 rpm and in the turbocharged models you are able to build slight boost. (Trick: Turn on the AC system while you spool the turbo, then directly after releasing the brake, quickly switch off the AC. This will supply you with maximum boost pressure at lunch by loading the engine and quickly removing the load as you accelerate. This does take practice to perfect and if you are not careful you can overheat your torque conveter. You have been warned there.) 

As far as power adders go to the Cruze, since it is already turbocharged you're going to be looking at a cold air intake and a full exhaust. They are both extremely restricted from the factory to quiet the engine and you will notice a significant difference in performance replacing the set. 
The heads really do need some work. Porting and polishing them will make a huge difference in the vehicles performance.

If you are seriously interested in improving this engine, decking (cutting down) the block will give you a large compression increase and improve efficiency, although to be honest I believe the cruze runs stock with an effective compression ratio of about 13.5:1 at 13psi of boost at 6000 RPM so you really dont need to fiddle with that if you aren't serious. Although if you did do that work, while you're in the engine, offset the rod journals slightly to improve compression further. A machine shop will be able to do this work for you. Throw a set of thin piston rings in as well.
As far as HP for you money goes, the intake/exhaust set alongside a *TRIFECTA TUNE *should buy you a decent performance increase. 

In the end, the idea is that the more air you can get into the engine means the computer can add more fuel. *MORE AIR + MORE FUEL = MORE POWER!
*(Well, at least until you max out the Cruze's tiny injectors, run the engine lean at WOT and blow a rod through the block. ) Cheers!

Oh and on a last note, please don't listen to any of these people saying to use copper spark plugs. REMEMBER PEOPLE. The car has a waste spark ignition system. THAT MEANS IT WONT JUMP CORRECTLY ACROSS A SINGLE PLATINUM OR COPPER PLUG. Iridium plugs or double platinum gapped to .035 WITH NO TUNE or to .020 with the trifecta tune will work wonderfully. I would also recommend PENNZOIL ULTRA PLATINUM FULL SYNTHETIC. It's what I run in my Cruze and I wouldn't run anything else. The oil is formulated from natural gas protecting the engine 25% better than Mobile One Full Syn. 

All of this is mathematics now guys. We don't run Carbs anymore.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Bokcun said:


> Do you have any Idea what kind of addition for my cruze? beside cutting the head etc. coz it's extreme I think. hahhaa
> I've modified the exhaust system and replace the air filter, with K&N replacement.


Get rid of the K&N Filter and go back to stock unless you are running an aftermarket intake, then use the Injen/Amsoil filter



Robbyjarm said:


> Turn on the AC system while you spool the turbo


This is bad advice, as the A/C will drip water onto the road/track



Robbyjarm said:


> As far as power adders go to the Cruze, since it is already turbocharged you're going to be looking at a cold air intake and a full exhaust. They are both extremely restricted from the factory to quiet the engine and you will notice a significant difference in performance replacing the set.


Not correct. There are practically zero gains from Intake & Exhaust on these cars, they are for cosmetics & sound. The only thing in the exhaust that is restrictive are the cats, really. And for the Intake, just bypass the Resonator, and you have the same affect as a full CAI, just less noise. Also for sound, SRI is louder than CAI and gets better MPG.


----------



## akorte (Dec 1, 2013)

David1 said:


> You can't power brake with this car, or most recent GM products, at least not with mine. If your foot is on the gas and brake at the same time RPM's wil only go up a couple hundred rpms with 0 boost.


Turn traction control off an fit lets you power brake up to 3000rpm's!


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Not on either auto Cruze I have had.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Robbyjarm said:


> I always come onto this website looking for good information, but always feel like I already know what I find.
> 
> If you want to launch, replacement ECU's or chips will be useless as the PCM will work around them. The only option right now for the Automatic transmissions is a brakestand. You will need to turn off traction control for this to work correctly as the torque converter is limited with the traction control on. You will notice this if you try to brakestand with the traction control on you will only reach 1500 rpm with no boost. With traction control off you are able to launch at 2500 rpm and in the turbocharged models you are able to build slight boost. (Trick: Turn on the AC system while you spool the turbo, then directly after releasing the brake, quickly switch off the AC. This will supply you with maximum boost pressure at lunch by loading the engine and quickly removing the load as you accelerate. This does take practice to perfect and if you are not careful you can overheat your torque conveter. You have been warned there.)
> 
> ...


You seem to know quite a bit so can you tell me when they added the turbo to the 1.8L?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> You seem to know quite a bit so can you tell me when they added the turbo to the 1.8L?


Dude it's there, I totally saw this on YouTube. ?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang Dawg do you have a link for that Turboed 1.8 on youtube . I seem to not to be able to find that exact Video upload there .. But then again maybe Goof Ball Deleted it along with his Brains !


----------

